
Showing GPS tracks in 3D with three.js and d3.js - polskibus
http://blog.thematicmapping.org/2013/11/showing-gps-tracks-in-3d-with-threejs.html
======
cpsaltis
Nice write up, do you know which receivers support GPX?

~~~
polskibus
Sorry, I have no idea. I posted this to the community, because I myself often
lack good map sources. Hopefully this project will help people in similar
situation.

